# Forum offer Eureka Zenith Club E on demand grinder £580 delivered



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

An easy to use automatic espresso grinder that grinds the beans directly into the filter handle. You can easily set up pre-ground

portions for both single and double espresso, or operate manually until you get the volume you want. The grinder starts

automatically when you put the handle in the outlet, and produces fresh coffee with the minimum amount of spill. The bean

container holds around 1.2 kg. Silver finish cast metal casing.









Give me a shout if you are interested!

Andy


----------

